# 1895: Train overshot Paris station



## CHamilton (Aug 2, 2015)

Whoops.


----------



## jis (Aug 2, 2015)

That facade of Montparnasse is long gone. Gare Montparnasse Porte Oceanee was my boarding station for my ride on Banlieu train to work at Saint Quentin en Yvelines past Versailles, for many weeks back in the early 90s, just after Montparnasse got rebuilt ground up to become the Paris terminus for the TGV Atlantique service.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 2, 2015)

O la la, the brakes they no work so good!


----------



## railiner (Aug 3, 2015)

Like the Federal Express at Washington in 1953.... http://www.dcnrhs.org/learn/washington-d-c-railroad-history/wreck-of-the-federal-express

and http://dcist.com/2013/01/post_55.php#photo-1


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 3, 2015)

railiner said:


> Like the Federal Express at Washington in 1953.... http://www.dcnrhs.org/learn/washington-d-c-railroad-history/wreck-of-the-federal-express
> 
> and http://dcist.com/2013/01/post_55.php#photo-1


"Waiter! Waiter! There's a Train in my soup!"


----------



## jis (Aug 3, 2015)

If that accident happened today you'd have an ACS-64 in your Club Acela


----------



## cirdan (Aug 4, 2015)

This scene was re-created in the recent movie Hugo.


----------

